# Drunk! hic



## Einstein (Oct 7, 2009)

THINGS THAT ARE VERY DIFFICULT TO SAY WHEN DRUNK:
1. Specificity
2. Anti-constitutionalistically
3. Passive-aggressive disorder
4. Transubstantiate

THINGS THAT ARE IMPOSSIBLE FOR MEN TO SAY WHEN DRUNK:
1. No thanks, I'm married.
2. Nope, no more booze for me!
3. Sorry, but you're not really my type


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 7, 2009)

I haven't had a drink for days and am still having trouble!!


----------



## Einstein (Oct 7, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> I haven't had a drink for days and am still having trouble!!


 
To which part Rossi!!!!?


----------



## HelenP (Oct 7, 2009)

Einstein said:


> THINGS THAT ARE IMPOSSIBLE FOR MEN TO SAY WHEN DRUNK:
> 1. No thanks, I'm married.
> 2. Nope, no more booze for me!
> 3. Sorry, but you're not really my type



Or how about things that are impossible for men to say FULLSTOP ......

Here's your starter for 10................

1. Excuse me, I’m lost, can you tell me how to get to the station ?

2. I don’t really fancy the football, let’s watch What Not To Wear  instead

3. It’s okay love, I’ll change the empty toilet roll

4. She’d be far more attractive if her breasts were smaller

5. You stay here, I’ll go and sort the baby out

6. Yes, more shoe shops will be fine, 15 just isn't enough

7. No, I’ll drive so you can have a few drinks

8. I love when you give me driving advice from the back of the car

9. Sorry guys, I can’t make it to golf, I’m in the middle of a pile of ironing

10. Yes.  You’re right.

and a bonus.....

11.  No dear, you just hang on to the remote control, I was fed up holding it anyway



Any more??

*runs for the hills................

xx


----------



## am64 (Oct 8, 2009)

hahahahahahah helen that was brilliant oh i do love to go to bed laughing !!


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2009)

lolol helen


----------

